# new to cardiology - where can I find



## gnp001 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi out there,
I'm surfing the web looking for some training on coding heart caths.  I'm new to cardiology and and trying to see what exactly I should be looking for when coding.  I have the codes, but I'm looking for information to fall back on, when should I code one versus the other etc.  Any help in sending me in the right direction would be appreciated.  I've got about 6 to do and just want to be sure I'm understanding what I'm coding.  Many thanks!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Mar 30, 2012)

I sent you an email.


----------



## pchandragiri (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello Ms Julie Graham, Could you please help me out with it? I too, am in a similar situation and am looking for a Mentor. Would greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## gnp001 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi there,  I never received your email!  Probably my long email address....could you send it to my personal email please?  2honeymooners@gmail.com    I'm still in search of some help.  I appreciate it!  gwen


----------



## hollie.ehrhardt@codingspecialist.onmicrosoft.com (Apr 30, 2012)

*Cardiology help*

Hello, could I please also get the same information. I am fairly new myself to coding in general and I am the only coder for a cardiologist. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, 
Hollie
CPC-A


----------



## monica.richey@gmail.com (May 3, 2012)

*Information Needed*

Can I also obtain the information? I'm also looking to join any Cardiology related listservs. Do you all know of any that are open to new members.


----------



## bwilliams1 (May 6, 2012)

*I could use assistance also.*

Julie, would you mind sending me info as well.. I am a beginner with Cariology Coding as well...
eanddhayes@comcast.net

Thank you...very much appreciated

Betsy


----------



## jthahn@tds.net (May 7, 2012)

*Information*

I would also like the information, if you could please send it to me.

jthahn@tds.net
Thank you, 
Jenn Hahn, CPC


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (May 8, 2012)

Can you add me to the list anything to help keep me going in the right direction always helps Thanks Nancy
nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com


----------



## nrichard (May 8, 2012)

*Information*

Could you please send me the information too? nikki1petra@hotmail.com 
I have the catheterization codes down, but I don't understand the radiological supervision and interpretation codes.


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 9, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 9, 2012)

Sure. Feel free to email me. julie.graham4@hcahealthcare.com


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 9, 2012)

nrichard said:


> Could you please send me the information too? nikki1petra@hotmail.com
> I have the catheterization codes down, but I don't understand the radiological supervision and interpretation codes.



Since all that is bundled into the caths now, what are you referring to?  Are we talking about 93555/93556? Feel free to email me.

julie.graham4@hcahealthcare.com


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 9, 2012)

hollie.ehrhardt@yahoo.com said:


> Hello, could I please also get the same information. I am fairly new myself to coding in general and I am the only coder for a cardiologist. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Hollie
> CPC-A




Do you have an email or fax?


----------



## shirlee41 (May 18, 2012)

Julie, I would appreciate any information you can provide via email regarding catheterization and S&I codes. My email address is shirleehudgins@gmail.com. Thank you.


----------



## mshay134 (May 27, 2012)

Julie, could you also send this to me?  My email is megshay266@gmail.com. Thank you


----------



## cwilson3333 (May 31, 2012)

*Cardiology Coding*

Julie,

Can I get the info that everyone seems to be asking you for.  I just took the CPC exam, and did not do well in that area.  I've been mostly ortho and internal meds, and am taking the CPC exam again next month.

Would appreciate some guidelines from you.

Thanks so much,

Carol

cw.lmg@hotmail.com


----------

